# Fresh Guacamole



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can buy fresh guacamole????

Thanks


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Cos_mo said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy fresh guacamole????
> 
> Thanks


Mercato Spinneys.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Loca at Dubai Marine Beach Resort & Spa. They make it at the table.

-md000/Mike


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

There is a new Mexican place that just opened in Souk Al Bahar (forgetting the name, El Fuente, maybe). Also do the fresh gauc at the table thing.

Place was pretty good, they just had a soft opening a couple weeks ago but have not had their official grand opening yet. Supposedly in another week


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Cos_mo said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy fresh guacamole????
> 
> Thanks


You can always buy Avacados and make it yourself. Its not that difficult and you can easily get a recipe off the internet.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> There is a new Mexican place that just opened in Souk Al Bahar (forgetting the name, El Fuente, maybe). Also do the fresh gauc at the table thing.
> 
> Place was pretty good, they just had a soft opening a couple weeks ago but have not had their official grand opening yet. Supposedly in another week


Cervesa? Mas tequila por favor?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> Cervesa? Mas tequila por favor?


Yo tambien! Mas mas mas mas! Uno tequila, dos tequila, tres tequila, floor.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

md000 said:


> Loca at Dubai Marine Beach Resort & Spa. They make it at the table.
> 
> -md000/Mike


They didn't when I was there the other week, but it came with what I was eating so that could be why. Goodness, I barely recognized the place!


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

You can try Maria Bonita in Jumeirah. They also sell other good Mexican food, a bit expensive though.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

It takes a few minutes to make it to your taste and without additives, and for less money.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok, here's my recipe.

Izzy's World Famous Guacamole

4 avocados, puréed 
1 medium tomato, chopped
1/2 white onion, chopped
Salt to taste

Mix ingredients in a bowl. Add salt to taste. Serve immediately. Enjoy  Easy peasy, and a crowd pleaser too (I have photos of people licking the bowl clean)

Most places mentioned above will add other ingredients such as olive oil, pepper, lemon juice, etc etc etc but IMO is innecessary and it only ruins the taste of the avocados. A small amount of lime juice is ok to keep it from going dark, but don't add too much.

BTW the avocado is ready when you push the stem and it gives in slightly but it doesn't squash. The skin should be very dark green or brown and even in color.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Ok, here's my recipe.
> 
> Izzy's World Famous Guacamole
> 
> ...


I sense a belated Cinco de Mayo party at Izzy's  or even perhaps a Cinco de Junio  

Who's in? I'll bring the tortilla chips! :clap2:

Doodle obviously has the tequila although the bottle might be empty by the time he gets to Izzy's


----------

